# Anybody



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

http://redi-drill.com/vacumeexcavation.html


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

We contract those guys when we know for a fact that we are digging in a sensitive area.
it looks like they loosen the dirt and it gets sucked into the Vac truck.

What did their rig look like ?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

jrannis said:


> We contract those guys when we know for a fact that we are digging in a sensitive area.
> it looks like they loosen the dirt and it gets sucked into the Vac truck.
> 
> What did their rig look like ?


You do this in in sand? I did not see the rig.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

They put in 50' poles in front of my house using a setup like that...

Much safer that a backhoe if the markout is wrong...

Looks like this...

.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I would suppose one minds their bootlaces around such a tool....?

~CS~


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

I have watched them use vacuum trenching in NYC around the WTC site. There is so much stuff in the ground, there is no way you could even use a shovel without hitting something.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I've seen this done a couple of times in gas regulator stations where hitting a plastic gas line with even a shovel would be bad.


----------



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

It sounds like they have a hydro-vac backup for clay. I'll bet it's noisy and dirty.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Hardly a day I drive through this city and not see a vac truck. Very common up here.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

I was recently on a job where no-hand-digging was allowed.
A vac-all truck was the "solution"...until the client said they couldn't dump the wet load on site.
The next option was using an "air-pick" with a different vac-all.....it was loud as hell and the operators were covered in dirt within 5 minutes.




There were numerous UG lines with voltages up to 69kv, locations unknown/not marked out...



hence the the digging concerns..



.....it was in a POCO yard, BTW


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

It would be fun to watch them try that around here. What would happen is that the truck would be sucked into itself sort of like reverse big bang theory, before one spoonful of the world's densest clay got into that tube....


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I was so impressed with this company I became a stockholder. http://www.badgerinc.com/solutions/oil_gas.html

LC


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> I was so impressed with this company I became a stockholder. http://www.badgerinc.com/solutions/oil_gas.html
> 
> LC


Funny you should mention. Badger is everywhere up here. This was on my way to HD:


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

There are several hydrovac companies in North America but Badger is the largest in North America.


----------

